# New from Sweden



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Found this forum trough the Tapatalk app. Looks nice! When it comes to predators I hunt red fox, lynx, crow, bear, badger and hopefully this winter: wolf. I also hunt deer, moose, wildfowl and other game birds.

Fox is what I go after most of the time, preferably by calling. During the cold hard winter I harvest a few over bait too. My buddies have a bunch of hounds and I join them occasionally.

I have always looked across the pond for information about predator calling so I hope I can pick up interesting stuff here too. 
Oh I almost forgot, I have a couple of traps set up for marten too, with no success so far.

Feel free to ask me questions if you have any.

Happy hunting
Perry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Perry Stalker.

Hows the weather there ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site and its great members.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Perry Stalker. It's great having you here. Can't wait to see some pictures from your area. We love pictures!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome from Texas U.S.A.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Perry!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome to the site Perry!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site Perry. What kind of foxes do ya hunt over there?


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your warm welcoming. I would love to share some stories and pictures.

Youngdon: weather is terrible, it's supposed to rain all week.

Ruger: we got red fox here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A big welcome to PT Perry ! Look forward to your success and stories.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard Perry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perry Stalker said:


> Thank you so much for your warm welcoming. I would love to share some stories and pictures.
> 
> Youngdon: weather is terrible, it's supposed to rain all week.
> 
> Ruger: we got red fox here.


We'll take a little of that rain..if you all don't want it !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Perry Stalker-- from Alabama. What is your weapons caliber, which bullets do you use, and do you reload?


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Antlerz. Yes I reload. I shoot a Tikka M55 in .222 It has a 1:14 twist and cooperate with Hornady's V-Max 50gr.

For larger game I go to my .30-06. My favourite bullet is Norma's Oryx 180gr. I also use Norma's powder in my loads, don't know if that is available in the US. If our government will let us hunt wolves this winter I think a Nosler BT 125gr is an interesting option. 
Check out the weapons of choice-thread, I wrote about my scopes there too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Perry Stalker.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## benjavitamin (Jul 15, 2012)

Hallå dar Perry, jag var i sverge för några år sen och träffade ingen annat som jagade. Jag skulle gerna få se några bilder av det som du jaga







riktiga svensk hundar! (förlårt svavelser, bara försökte undervisa mig svenska under ett års tid hahaha... )


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering if you use the 6.5x55 Swede, Perry Stalker. I have one sporterized and have taken woodchucks with 90-grain bullets and deer with 140s. The military versions were everywhere in the U.S. a few years ago, but now I don't see them as much. And, the ones that I do see have escalated in cost substantially.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

benjavitamin said:


> Just wondering if you use the 6.5x55 Swede, Perry Stalker. I have one sporterized and have taken woodchucks with 90-grain bullets and deer with 140s. The military versions were everywhere in the U.S. a few years ago, but now I don't see them as much. And, the ones that I do see have escalated in cost substantially.


Hello Glenway! No I don't have one but it is obviously a popular caliber here. A lot of guys use it for Moose, altough some would say it doesn't have enough power. (That discussion has been going on for ages.) These days, with an increasing Bear population in northern Sweden and an explosion of Wild Boar in southern Sweden, hunters here tend to utilize heavier calibers now.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome from Kansas, USA, Perry. Hope you enjoy the site and all the wealth of information you will find on here. We sure could use some of that rain if you have any to spare. Your choices of weapons are close to mine 204 & 30-30. I do have and still use a 30-06 but think the 30-30 is better for deer in the brush. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks RWP45. A friend of mine moved from Kansas to Sweden. I've been picking his brain about hunting opportunities over there but he doesn't hunt and know very few hunters.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Perry Stalker said:


> Thanks RWP45. A friend of mine moved from Kansas to Sweden. I've been picking his brain about hunting opportunities over there but he doesn't hunt and know very few hunters.


Mmmmm doesnt hunt? Does he have tree bark stuck on his face?LOL


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmmmm doesnt hunt? Does he have tree bark stuck on his face?LOL


He has square eyes watching to much TV / playing to much Xbox. Poor kid was never introduced to the outdoors.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Perry Stalker said:


> Thanks RWP45. A friend of mine moved from Kansas to Sweden. I've been picking his brain about hunting opportunities over there but he doesn't hunt and know very few hunters.


Hunting in the U.S. I think would have a very diverse assortment of game. One should be able to find something to suite their need from small to big game.


----------

